# Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Alec Bradley 1997 bravo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Alec Bradley 1997 bravo*

Style not listed - 5.5 x 45 maduro beauty well made, great draw and even burn. Smooth medium in strength. Pepper on tip consistant through put. Mil...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Alec Bradley 1997 bravo


----------

